
Stairway to Heaven faces another legal battle after judge orders a new trial - asknthrow
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-29/stairway-to-heaven-retrial-ordered-by-judge/10320680
======
throwaway8879
I'd known about this case but never listened to the Taurus intro. It appears
to be the same descending progression. I can see how this may seem like stolen
or copied, but that progression isn't exactly unique. I guarantee that people
fiddling around with their instrument are bound to come up with the same
progression. Coincidentally, about half the open E progressions in 70s hard
rock music are about the same, with small variations. If you listen to one
Purple record, and maybe a Rainbow record, you'll hear those same guitar riffs
in most records put out in that decade.

